# Hey Guys, Chainsaw Chick to be on TV



## Anubis16 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI all
Just wanted to let you know that Martha Stewart will be unveiling two carvings of her dogs that I did for her on the Friday (17th) show....They asked for a video of me carving and needed it ASAP so called a friend to come shoot some footage, who knows how much or how little they will use, guess I will wait and see but wanted to give you all a heads up ;-)
Karrie
www.thechainsawchick.com


----------



## DanManofStihl (Feb 13, 2006)

*Martha*

Thats awsome everyone needs to get 15 minutes of fame. You should see if they will fly you out so you can be on the show. I think Martha could afford to do that.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 13, 2006)

Very exciting. 
You might think about getting stocked up on plenty of carvings and be prepared for a deluge of phone calls and emails. Once people see the show, they'll want to buy your goods.
You could get a lot of work and make a lot of money off this deal.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations, that is just great!


----------



## Anubis16 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Ug*

I am so backed up on orders now it's not funny, anyone have a spare week or two to help me catch up? he he he....they wanted me to fly out, I DECLINED, he he

Karrie
www.thechainsawchick.com


----------

